# Do you think RG3 will make the Redskins a SB contender this year? Or not?



## makaha99 (Jul 30, 2014)

So this will be RG3s third NFL season. I think this year is pivotal for him. Will he be the RG3 of 2012, or look more like he was last year? Last year he wasn't fully back to his pre ACL injury (and the jury is still out if he ever will be). He has some potent weapons on offense--WR Garcon, TE Reed, and Alfred Morris is pretty much an elite RB, and they added WR Jackson from the Eagles. So RG3 doesn't have any excuse now. Do you think he'll take the Redskins to the SB?


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 30, 2014)

Talk of RG3 belongs in this thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-worlds-most-hyped-and-overrated-things.818864/


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 30, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Talk of RG3 belongs in this thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-worlds-most-hyped-and-overrated-things.818864/


 whoa, don't know about that one, when he was healthy he was a damn accurate passer, especially considering his age.
I mean, don't like the kid, cuz I'm a Giants fan, but he's damn good, and I wouldn't call him over-rated, they threw him back into the fire with ZERO preseason snaps, and that's after a FAST reconstructive knee recovery (one may argue a lil TOO fast)
I'd take him 6 days a week and twice on sundays over Kaepernick, and probably Cam Newton too, compared to the other read-option passers, i'd take him first. Assuming his health is back to normal


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 30, 2014)

oh and Andrew Luck is better, but kinda apples to oranges on that comparison, Luck is a pocket passer, and RG3 kinda isn't


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 30, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> whoa, don't know about that one, when he was healthy he was a damn accurate passer, especially considering his age.
> I mean, don't like the kid, cuz I'm a Giants fan, but he's damn good, and I wouldn't call him over-rated, they threw him back into the fire with ZERO preseason snaps, and that's after a FAST reconstructive knee recovery (one may argue a lil TOO fast)
> I'd take him 6 days a week and twice on sundays over Kaepernick, and probably Cam Newton too, compared to the other read-option passers, i'd take him first. Assuming his health is back to normal


Never said he wasn't good, I just think he was a little too hyped after his hot rookie season. It seemed everyone in the media was talking about him like he was some kind of untouchable quarterback god, laying down a red carpet to the HOF. I'm sure he'll go on to have a decent career, but I doubt his career passing numbers will put him in the record books.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 30, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Never said he wasn't good, I just think he was a little too hyped after his hot rookie season. It seemed everyone in the media was talking about him like he was some kind of untouchable quarterback god, laying down a red carpet to the HOF. I'm sure he'll go on to have a decent career, but I doubt his career passing numbers will put him in the record books.


 Alright, I think we agree there, people were def doing some nut-swingin off him his rookie season, but considering his numbers, can't say it wasn't totally un-deserving.
like I said, i'm a giants fan, so I really don't like RG3...


----------



## makaha99 (Jul 30, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Never said he wasn't good, I just think he was a little too hyped after his hot rookie season. It seemed everyone in the media was talking about him like he was some kind of untouchable quarterback god, laying down a red carpet to the HOF. I'm sure he'll go on to have a decent career, but I doubt his career passing numbers will put him in the record books.


I think if anything, his rookie year should have been his Super Bowl year. Regarding that Seahawks game that the Redskins lost in the 2012 playoffs, before RG3 hurt his knee, the Redskins offense was marching up and down the field against a very good Seahawks defense. The Seahawks had no answer for RG3 and the Redskins offense and the Redskins were up 17-3 at one point. But when RG3 hurt his knee, not only could he not run, but he couln't throw accurately anymore because you have to plant your leg to throw passes and his knee was already hurt (in fact, by the 2nd quarter he had already hurt his knee and he was limping), and the Redskins were doomed, Shanahan should have pulled RG3 in the 2nd quarter.

If RG3 hadn't gotten hurt in that game, they would have beat the Seahawks (by a large margin actually) and I think they could have gone all the way. The Redskins had already beat the eventual Super Bowl champions the Ravens, earlier in the season. And no team could figure out the Redskins offense in 2012, because RG3 and the Redskins read option was a new offense. No team could stop them. There was only one game in 2012 where RG3 truly struggled which was the Panthers game. Then in the Steelers game, RG3 had bad numbers in that game, but that was because the Redskins receivers dropped a dozen passes, and many of the passes if they were caught would have been third down conversions which would have continued drives and changed the complexion of the entire game. And TE Fred Davis dropped one pass that RG3 put right in his hands at the goal line with Fred Davis running right into the end zone, but he dropped the damned ball. That Steelers game was the worst game I ever saw regarding dropped passes.


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 1, 2014)

The Eagles are going to own the NFC East. This is a make or break season for RG3 but I see them finishing 3rd in the East behind #2 Cowboys and #1 Eagles


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 1, 2014)

answer is Yes, if their d fence stays healthy they will play pittsburgh in the super bowl.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 2, 2014)

RGIII does not care about a his own safety on the field, which is endearing to fans like me, but bad for him, I dont see him finishing the season because of injury, his career will be very Michael Vick esque minus the dog fighing I hope. I alos think the Eagles are the best team in the NFC east and see them losing another NFC Championship, but this time to da bears.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 3, 2014)

I think RG3 is a pretender, now that his mobility has been reduced due to his knee injury. He does not have the ability either physically or mentally to be a true drop-back pocket passer. Neither his skills nor his NFL IQ are up to par with QBs like Andrew Luck, Brady, Manning, Brees, etc.

Like most "mobile" QBs, he used his mobility to make up for his lack of passing skills and football IQ.


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Aug 27, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> The Eagles are going to own the NFC East. This is a make or break season for RG3 but I see them finishing 3rd in the East behind #2 Cowboys and #1 Eagles


Yea I agree with the Eagles owning that division Chip really seems to have that offense going
as for RGIII he really does seem to try to try too hard with the apologizing to the cameras and I'll do better this time.. I personally just don't think he has it in him to be the *KEY *for Washington to get to the Super Bowl... maybe a playoff win.... maybe

but Pittsburg-Washington in the Super Bowl this year.... fat chance


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Sep 7, 2014)

The eagles came close to losing the NFC East to the third worst defense in NFL history and who were also playing with the back up quarterback that hadn't taken a snap in a loooooooooooooooooong ass time. 

Color me not scared of the eagles.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2014)

RG3 is not healthy. He still isn't able to evade the pass rushers like he could in his rookie season. Plus trying to make him a pruly pocket passer is hurting him. Get him on the edge, read option but keeping him under center for most snaps is not gonna help the Skins be contenders


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> RG3 is not healthy. He still isn't able to evade the pass rushers like he could in his rookie season. Plus trying to make him a pruly pocket passer is hurting him. Get him on the edge, read option but keeping him under center for most snaps is not gonna help the Skins be contenders


getting him out on the edge is going to get him injured again because his stubborn ass won't slide or go out of bounds


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> getting him out on the edge is going to get him injured again because his stubborn ass won't slide or go out of bounds


It may but that's what made him a good quarterback in his rookie season. But from what I've seen he doesn't have that speed anymore. He's hasn't been able to evade like he did. Him trying to be a pure pocket passed is gonna get him benched


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Sep 10, 2014)

RGIII evaluation so far in the season.....
He is past his Prime.....

And for all you Washington fans..
Just be thankful your not a browns fan like my buddy


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

No.....


----------



## texasjack (Sep 15, 2014)

lol, not this year


----------



## jjfw (Sep 15, 2014)

Over Hype,,,,, he's a playground QB. Soon to be,,,,,,,,,memory.


----------



## makaha99 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hmmm......
Maybe I should have re-titled this thread to "do you think Kirk Cousins will make the redskins a SB contender this year?"


----------



## makaha99 (Oct 8, 2014)

On CBSsports.com, it says RG3 will begin running this week!! Gruden said that RG3 heals fast, so I guess he was right. Now that 6-8 week prognosis starting from the ankle dislocation looks about right, maybe even on the short side--6 weeks maybe.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 16, 2014)

RG3 will not finish this season because he is made out of styrofoam and puts himself in situations where he takes too many hits. He will NEVER reach his full potential and its sad. He will be hurt again in a few weeks thats just how he plays


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 17, 2014)

It should be renamed which quaterback will lead the skins straight to the basement of the division........they suck with or without RG!


----------



## KushLock (Nov 2, 2014)

No, but it's not all on RG3 either. Without any semblance of an offensive line and the way the defense plays (especially today), this team has a lot more things hurting them than the just guy under center.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 4, 2014)

Hell no!


----------

